# 1950 Schwinn Hornet New Departure Hub Help!



## asadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

*Newbie In need....1950 Schwinn Hornet New Departure Hub Help!*

I am fairly new into the vintage bikes, but i picked up this 1950 Schwinn Hornet recently.  The more I dug into it, the more excited I became.  I have the chain guard with the Hornet decal and the book rack for the back.  I am trying to get it up and running so I can take it out.  I am trying to rebuild the hub but am having trouble.  It is a New Departure Type 'D'.  Everything goes together fine, but when I ride it, I will be pedaling along and then for a moment the pedals will just spin.  It is like they lost connection with the hub.  Then they will hook up again.  I tried different types of grease, overly tightened the hub, left it loose....nothing seems to help.

And if anyone has a green and cream tank please let me know!

Any suggestions?  Help please!
Shane


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 8, 2010)

what did the plates look like? also you might now have that last plate in the groove which will cause a disconnection at times otherwise sounds like you might have some worn out parts. take a picture of that little end cap that covers the bearing in the hub and then take a picture of the hub taken apart we might be able to notice a worn out part that might you might have missed.


----------



## asadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Patrick!  The Retarder Spring was messed up, so I bought a new one.  Other then that, the only parts that I would expect could be worn out would be the Disc's themselves.  Bearings looked to be in good shape as well.  The drive screw, drive clutch and brake clutch all looked great.  The last plate (disc?) was in the grooves (three grooves in the hub?) otherwise the bearings wouldn't sit correctly.  I was hoping to get some advice and give it another shot, so this week I will tear it back down and take some pictures.  

I do have another question, are you supposed to grease this hub up when you put it together, or just the bearings and use oil on the rest?  I have not been able to find a clear answer on that....


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 8, 2010)

The disc have nothing to do with forward drive. They are for braking only. I suspect either a worn drive gear or it is not assemebled correctly. Yes, you need to pack everything with wheel bearing grease.


----------



## asadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

53Phantom - How can I tell if the drive gear is worn out?  Could the disc's be worn out where they are too thin or something along those lines?


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 8, 2010)

The disc have nothing to do with it. You could remove them and it would still work fine. You just wouldnt have a brake.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like you are not getting all of the discs all the way into the hub. If you are putting the discs on the disc support sleeve first, then sliding the set and sleeve into the hub, the tabs have to be lined up perfectly or they will hang up on the last few and throw the preload on the bearings off. Also, I apply a thin coat of grease to each disc, a little oil to the lots in the hub and a couple of drops on the outside of the disc set...


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 9, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> The disc have nothing to do with forward drive. They are for braking only. I suspect either a worn drive gear or it is not assemebled correctly. Yes, you need to pack everything with wheel bearing grease.




I read Sheldon Brown and answered my own question. Wish we could delete our stuff.

Pat


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 9, 2010)

Drive is accomplished in these by the knurled sleeve traveling down the driver toward the outside of the hub and then engaging. If your issue is one that happens when driving forward, that it an issue with the driver and engagement of the knurled sleeve on the inside of the hub.

This is much different than free pedaling BACKWARDS, which is usually the product of a broken transfer spring. The telltale sign of a broken return spring is that the pedals just spin backwards rather than engaging to brake (or will engage to brake if shoved backwards IMMEDIATELY after pedaling forward, but will not engage if trying to brake from coasting). This is the most common problem with used Type D hubs. If your spring looks worn at all or out of shape at all, replace it. This can break or sheer flat under certain circumstances.

If you're having issues with driving forward, it sounds to me like you may need to check and/or replace that knurled sleeve, or at least check to make sure it is traveling down the screw toward the outside of the axle (toward the cog) and then engaging and staying put. I've heard of sleeves that don't have enough engagement to allow the hub to drive, and I've also heard of sleeves moving or stripping on the threads of the driver. Both could cause free pedaling forward.


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the rear sprocket tight enough? I had that problem with a D before.


----------



## asadrian (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  With all the info and some more thought and riding it to see what is going on, I think the Driver Screw is not gripping the hub.  I have not taken it apart yet, but this seems to be the only logical solution.  When I put it all back together, the drive screw fit into the brake sleeve and it do not think that could slip.  Does anyone know where I can pick up a new or good condition Drive Screw?  I looked on eBay, but there I would have to buy a whole hub.


----------



## asadrian (Aug 24, 2010)

So that was the problem....new Drive screw and I was off and pedeling....


----------

